# Snowboarding Survey



## P0wderhound (Nov 27, 2018)

Hello! I am a high school student who loves snowboarding and skiing. Right now, I have year long project for an engineering class to identify and fix some problem with a working prototype. I was hoping to do a project around snowboarding so I have this survey (QR code below) to assess the need for a device to alleviate pains while snowboarding. I was hoping some of you could complete it... it's short! Thanks!:grin:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Please read the forum rules in the new member section. Then ask that question again. Normally I use more colorful language but since you're a kid I will be nice....

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/w...embers/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Kid, this could be an important opportunity for a life lesson...but it is your decision. The decision is, do you have the capacity to take heed of some old geezers that don't mind you being in the yard...but stay off the frcking grass. :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kids been warned,... time fer the Popcorn & see if he runs widdit!! 

 




:hairy:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll take the survey........if...........you post some sweet pics of yer Mom................


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

P0wderhound said:


> )a device to alleviate pains while snowboarding.


wut kind of pains are we talking about? Dars lots of pains matey...did I ever tell yer bout how me became a peg leg snowboarder.. @essie52 our resident professor of pain.


What is this witchery...ya telling me that this little square thingy can alleviate my pains while snowboarding

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/a...d1543348977-snowboarding-survey-survey-qr.jpg


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> wut kind of pains are we talking about? Dars lots of pains matey...did i ever tell yer bout how me became a peg leg snowboarder.. @essie52 our resident professor of pain.
> 
> 
> What is this witchery...ya telling me that this little square thingy can alleviate my pains while snowboarding
> ...


ouch, ouch, ouch!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> wut kind of pains are we talking about? Dars lots of pains matey...did I ever tell yer bout how me became a peg leg snowboarder.. @essie52 our resident professor of pain.
> 
> 
> What is this witchery...ya telling me that this little square thingy can alleviate my pains while snowboarding
> ...


Yeah, wtf do we do with that. We are too old for that shit.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

High school student selling weed is what I read


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

Maybe it's about emotional pain, like a full parking lot on a bluebird day, being stuck at work when it's nuking in your favorite tree run, deteriorating relationship with your SO because you're too distracted "sending it with the bro's"...

This little shit might be on to something... Or he can't read TOS... ?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Shock collar connected to your nervous system that goes off every time you feel pain. In the end you will learn not to feel pain. Problem solved!


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

P0wderhound said:


> .....to assess the need for a device to alleviate pains while snowboarding. I was hoping some of you could complete it... it's short! Thanks!:grin:


One word....Adrenaline 

>


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

The teacher in me feels the need to help you out. First, the return on surveys is usually low, combine that with the need to have a QR code reader, and your return is going to be extremely low. Second, you need to be more specific. Maybe your survey helped with this (I would not know; did not feel like DL'ing a QR code reader). This is your assignment, not ours. What "pains" do you experience when you are snowboarding? Once you've identified that and come up with an idea, then you can ask for people's opinions. There are many things that have already been invented to relieve snowboarding "pains". Many snowboarders dismiss these types of things as they often have a con list longer than the pro list. There are also some great things that I cannot imagine not using. Again, come up with an idea first.
Best,
E


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I can only assume the pains are from using muscles you don't normally use when you don't snowboard a lot. Only one cure for that and its more snowboarding. They have invented things like snowboards and lifts to help combat this problem.


----------

